# explain to me wheel adapters



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

apparently there are two different types of adapters that i know of
1.








these look like spacers, and don't use pressed in studs. these bolt onto the cars hub with locking lugs and washers. then use the original oem lugs to attach wheel to adapter.
2.








these have the pressed in studs and come with lug nuts. but what i don't get is how are they used? do you use oem lugs to attach the adapter to hub? and then install the wheel to the pressed in lugs and use locking nuts to lock the wheel in? i am pretty confused because wouldn't the nuts have to be a ball seat to work correctly?


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

The second ones you posted bolt on the exact same way to the hub as the ones you first posted, with thier own studs and *usually* ball seat lugs. Then you get lugs for the pressed in studs to attatch the wheel.


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: (London Dub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *London Dub* »_The second ones you posted bolt on the exact same way to the hub as the ones you first posted, with thier own studs and *usually* ball seat lugs. Then you get lugs for the pressed in studs to attatch the wheel.

yeahp.. mine are like those .. ive never really seen anyone use the 1st ones


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

i'm still confused, idk why.. all these terms studs lugs nuts are confusing me.. i thought lugs are studs


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

studs are threaded, not pressed in and use NUTS to hold the wheel.
Lug BOLTS are what are used OEM and are a threaded shank with a head that are threaded into the hub assembly to hold the wheel on.
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

http://www.adaptitusa.com/inde...ory=5
"OEM quality studs pressed into the adapters"
"ADAPTER LUG NUTS INCLUDED"
...


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

so
oem lug bolts attach adapter to hub?
and
the adapter lug nuts lock the wheel to the pressed in studs on the adapter?


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_http://www.adaptitusa.com/inde...ory=5
"OEM quality studs pressed into the adapters"
"ADAPTER LUG NUTS INCLUDED"
...

RUN from any pressed in studs....a REAL adapter has flat head studs that are mounted from the rear, or thread into the adapter.....


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

i'm at a whole new level of confusion ;/


----------



## Vengeance (Aug 3, 2007)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

It really is an unbelievably simple concept. So simple that my 8yr old sister figured out how to run adapters all by herself on her barbie wrangler.


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (Vengeance)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vengeance* »_It really is an unbelievably simple concept. So simple that my 8yr old sister figured out how to run adapters all by herself on her barbie wrangler.








sig worthy!


----------



## Clean PG (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_so
oem lug bolts attach adapter to hub?

x2, is this true?


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

so am i correct? 
oem lug bolts attach adapter to hub
and
the adapter lug nuts lock the wheel to the pressed in studs on the adapter


----------



## LSinLV (Nov 25, 2001)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

yes, based upon the pics shown....other units use longer lug bolts to clamp the wheel AND the adapter to the hub.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (LSinLV)*

ok well there is alot of miss information in this thread, so i can understand his confusion. it's obvious he's not the only one not 100% sure on his facts. i can apprecate the fact that he's trying to sort it out now, rather than later.

_Quote, originally posted by *London Dub* »_The second ones you posted bolt on the exact same way to the hub as the ones you first posted, with thier own studs and *usually* ball seat lugs. Then you get lugs for the pressed in studs to attatch the wheel.

there are 2 major types of lug bolts/nuts (that apply to this situation), ball seat, and taper/cone seat. the ball seats are used almost exclusively by only a few OEM car makers (vw, benz, mini, bmw, honda), and most times, will only work on a stock wheel. but, if they are aftermarket wheels, 99% of the time, your talking cone/taper seat lugs. so, unless you have OEM VW wheels, you'll need taper/cone seat hardware because all of the adapter hardware will be a 60 degree taper seat (unless they are made exclusivly for an OEM supplier who use ball seats, like lorinser, carlsson, lowenhart, RH, ect,). 


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_i'm still confused, idk why.. all these terms studs lugs nuts are confusing me.. i thought lugs are studs

there are 3 things were talking about, lugbolts, lugnuts, and (screw-in) studs.
some adapter companies use a "stud conversion" in place of your stock lugbolts. the studs screw into the hub, then you install the adapter, then lugnuts attach to the studs. you would then mount the wheel, and then use more lugnuts to secure. these have a bad rep for getting stuck in hubs.
mind you, only some adapter makers use the stud conversions. if the adapters allow enough clearance, you can sometimes use a (cone seat) lugbolt, or, hex head bolts to mount the adapters, its all a matter of clearance and preference.


_Quote, originally posted by *LSinLV* »_
RUN from any pressed in studs....a REAL adapter has flat head studs that are mounted from the rear, or thread into the adapter.....
 
well the adapter listed (adaptiusa) has pressed-in studs from the back. and most have the same construction.


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_so am i correct? 
oem lug bolts attach adapter to hub
and
the adapter lug nuts lock the wheel to the pressed in studs on the adapter

no. because, as i said above, your stock lugs are ballseat, and the adapter will be taper/cone.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

zeroluxx knows what hes talking about http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and i wouldnt be afraid of pressed in studs....alot of oem cars have pressed in studs as well


_Modified by formerly vr6 karl at 8:26 AM 2-26-2008_


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

just to give you an idea, here's the "kit" that a fellow vortexer makes. he uses hexhead bolts in place of stud conversions.


----------



## 15degreeGTI (Mar 13, 2006)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

zeroluxxx ftmfw


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

aw shucks guys. i'm just trying to help.







i hate to see the poor guy ask for help, and then get a bunch of wrong answers. i think most folks underestimate all of the variables involved in mounting wheels. it's not just matching bolt patterns and buying tires.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

yeah, i dont think offset were even mentioned........it really is a can of worms trying to fit a wheel that wasnt designed for the car


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*

heck ya! 5x100 sucks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

for some reason i am still not sure if the adapters that use pressed in studs are mounted to the hub with conical lugbolts and use lugnuts to secure the wheel to the adapters pressed in studs..


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

i feel like i would learn this way faster if i studied a visual diagram


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_for some reason i am still not sure if the adapters that use pressed in studs are mounted to the hub with conical lugbolts and use lugnuts to secure the wheel to the adapters pressed in studs..


you can sometimes use lugbolts to secure them to the hub. but, it depends if there is enough clearance to use them. if the adapter is 20mm thick, most of the time, a standard lugbolt will not work because they will protrude and the wheel will not sit flush. if your trying to use your stock lugbolts to mount the adapters, it will not work because they are ballseat. 
because of this, some adapter makers use the stud conversions, then lugnuts to hold the adapter on.
you then mount the wheels with lugnuts. not sure what else you could be missing.
here's a pic. pretty much the same thing. he has studs in the hub, and you can see the lugnuts. of course, for clearance reasons, you would use open ended lugnuts.










_Modified by zeroluxxx at 3:04 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

i forgot to ask earlier, what wheels are you trying to adapt?


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

well i already have my oem huffs mounted on my mk4 hub centric adapters.. i am using 








the adapters are mounted to my hub with hex** bolts and washers that fit flush inside the "big" holes of the adapter
wheels are mounted using original oem lugs to the "small" threaded holes of the adapter


_Modified by leomanxvii at 3:25 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

specs are 20mm width currently on my adapters
now i want my rears to be wider
i can't decide on stacking spacers on the rear.. i am looking for an extra 15mm by the way.. so i would need 43mm lugs..
or i can order a 1.3" adapter from adaptitusa.. but i am not sure what else i need to have to make those work. ie; additional lug nuts?


----------



## bluebora20v (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_specs are 20mm width currently on my adapters
now i want my rears to be wider
i can't decide on stacking spacers on the rear.. i am looking for an extra 15mm by the way.. so i would need 43mm lugs..
or i can order a 1.3" adapter from adaptitusa.. but i am not sure what else i need to have to make those work. ie; additional lug nuts?

DO NOT ****ING STACK SPACERS.


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_specs are 20mm width currently on my adapters
now i want my rears to be wider
i can't decide on stacking spacers on the rear.. i am looking for an extra 15mm by the way.. so i would need 43mm lugs..
or i can order a 1.3" adapter from adaptitusa.. but i am not sure what else i need to have to make those work. ie; additional lug nuts?

i would do the 1.3" adapter. if your gonna keep the huffs, then you can either ask adaptit for ballseat lugnuts (for the pressed in studs), or buy them somewhere else (like ebay).


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_
i would do the 1.3" adapter. if your gonna keep the huffs, then you can either ask adaptit for ballseat lugnuts (for the pressed in studs), or buy them somewhere else (like ebay). 


alright sweet so i can use my oem lugs to attach the adaptiusa adapter to my hub? all i need is to use ball seat lug nuts for the wheels.. now i get it?


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_i'm still confused, idk why.. all these terms studs lugs nuts are confusing me.. i thought lugs are studs

if your so confused over something so simple id just stick to 5x100


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

jeez..


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

helps on the way dont worry


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_
alright sweet so i can use my oem lugs to attach the adaptiusa adapter to my hub? all i need is to use ball seat lug nuts for the wheels.. now i get it?

no. like i said before, your OEM lugs are ballseat. almost all adapters are going to be cone seat, you cannot mix the 2 obviously. adaptit should give you all of the hardware you will need to mount them to the hub.
not to be rude man, but if your still confused, i would suggest re-reading the entire thread. i have answered almost all of the questions you should run into with adapters. i would also suggest contacting the spacer manufacturer, as they will ultimately determine what hard ware you will need to mount them to the hub, as i said before, everyone is different.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: explain to me wheel adapters (leomanxvii)*


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: explain to me wheel adapters (leomanxvii)*

that should help everyone


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

adaptit includes lugnuts.. i thought lugnuts lock the wheels to the pressed studs???
it didn't mention hardware for adapter to hub..
thanks for helping so far


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

im pretty sure you use your stock bolts to hold it to the hub.


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_
alright sweet so i can use my oem lugs to attach the adaptiusa adapter to my hub? 

but i thought you just said

_Quote, originally posted by *zeroluxxx* »_
no. like i said before, your OEM lugs are ballseat. almost all adapters are going to be cone seat, you cannot mix the 2 obviously. 




_Modified by leomanxvii at 4:46 PM 2-26-2008_


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

adapitusa gives you everything you need to get your wheels on http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

great, so there is no reason for me to shy away from adaptit's service?


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

well if your a complete idiot and cant understand 1. my drawing and 2. how it all goes then id stick to 5x100 like i said before...its not something you want to be a jackass and do


----------



## leomanxvii (Feb 20, 2007)

*Re: (factor11616)*

okay thank you factor11616
if you haven't realized, i mentioned i already use the wheels with a DIFFERENT type of adapter then adaptit's.. i am trying to clear up my confusion about the other type of adapter.. see, i don't even have to use lug nuts with the adapters i am currently using.
obviously i am not trying to be a jackass about it because i am procuring genuine help from the vortex


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (factor11616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *factor11616* »_well if your a complete idiot and cant understand 1. my drawing and 2. how it all goes then id stick to 5x100 like i said before...its not something you want to be a jackass and do

take it easy man. it's obvious he's caught up on the differences between ball and taper seat hardware. your drawing doesn't address this. 

_Quote, originally posted by *factor11616* »_im pretty sure you use your stock bolts to hold it to the hub.

and then wrong answers like this only confuse the situation further. it's obvious you're not fully aware of the differences either, so there is little room to be calling people idiots.


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*

your chill..if you have any questions just call adaptitusa and ask them like i did. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vrisk (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

aha.. now im confused, adaptitusa uses a ballseat they told me and i have a aftermarket wheel which uses a conical..but they told me it will be fine to use a ballseat


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

i saw somewhere, where you did use stock bolts, i forget where ...regardless its pretty simple, ball seat for oem wheels and cone for aftermarket...i just dont see whats so confusing about it.


----------



## GENERAL-LEE (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: (leomanxvii)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leomanxvii* »_okay thank you factor11616
if you haven't realized, i mentioned i already use the wheels with a DIFFERENT type of adapter then adaptit's.. i am trying to clear up my confusion about the other type of adapter.. see, i don't even have to use lug nuts with the adapters i am currently using.
obviously i am not trying to be a jackass about it because i am procuring genuine help from the vortex


if you already have adapters and you dont understand them then your a complete jackass, not just a slight one. There isnt really too much to them


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (vrisk)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vrisk* »_aha.. now im confused, adaptitusa uses a ballseat they told me and i have a aftermarket wheel which uses a conical..but they told me it will be fine to use a ballseat









well, i've heard of other folks having problems like that with adaptit. TBH, i don't know why. i doubt they have an engineer answering emailsso maybe this is the cause. i know they ask what sort of car they are for, this gives then the centerbore so they can make them hubcentric. it also tells them what sort of lugs are used from the factory.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

if they have the pressed in studs like adapt-it, you can always change up the lug nuts if you dont have the proper ones, you need to know the size of the stud (thread pitch) and buy accordingly.
i seriously would cosider not going with the adapt adapter because they dont offer the wheel-centric option.
i think im adding more fuel to the fire, i really dont mean to


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_if they have the pressed in studs like adapt-it, you can always change up the lug nuts if you dont have the proper ones, you need to know the size of the stud (thread pitch) and buy accordingly.
i seriously would cosider not going with the adapt adapter because they dont offer the wheel-centric option.
i think im adding more fuel to the fire, i really dont mean to









i'm with you man. thats the one thing that really turns me off of adaptit. well, that and i have had some frustrating email convos just to get some basic info out of them. i prefer Mo tech out by you, or, we have a local guy thats good and cheap.


----------



## formerly vr6 karl (Jan 26, 2003)

*Re: (zeroluxxx)*

yeah, ive used them for my redrills (cant beat $120 out the door for a set)


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

*Re: (formerly vr6 karl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *formerly vr6 karl* »_yeah, ive used them for my redrills (cant beat $120 out the door for a set)

damn, can't beat that. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## E CODE (Feb 2, 2005)

This is two pages??? wow....


----------

